

Ask HN: Data extraction from a web page, I forgot the name of the app. - earlyriser

Some weeks ago there was a showcased app that allows the extraction of structured data from a web page. The UI was really friendly (just selecting divs) and it worked on the browser.<p>Do you remember the name of the app? If I remember, for the visual minded, the color palette was dark with some purple&#x2F;pink. Thanks.
======
bockris
Kimono [http://www.kimonolabs.com/](http://www.kimonolabs.com/) or gargl
[http://jodoglevy.com/jobloglevy/?p=5](http://jodoglevy.com/jobloglevy/?p=5)

???

~~~
earlyriser
Kimono! That's it. Thanks a lot.

------
boothead
[http://import.io/](http://import.io/)?

